# regaining reality



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

There obviously has been discussion on this but I haven't quite gotten the gut of recovery or what it is like to be recovered, so I'd be happy if someone gave me a glimpse of "the other side"...how is it without dp/dr??Is there a crucial difference, are you a completely new person compared to being a DP/DRer? And was the recovery gradual so that the fog just slowly started to lift or did you one day wake up feeling normal? I'm asking this since right now I feel like a tired and thirsty nomad (or a chamel) on a desert waiting for an oasis..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not recovered, but I am in recovery rather than stagnation or degeneration. Post-recovery, some of us may still retain some of that trauma of the time spent in mental anguish while others might forget about it entirely. Why don't you recover and see? 8)


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

Being cured?! Well - the more you are yourself the better you feel. And once you forget the moments you feel anxious and depressed and you start forgetting you ever have been here - so leaving the obsession behind you have been cured. But the 'fleeing' mechanism will always be intact - it is human. We (you) tend to slip into DP quite casually...

But - once you cure you'll forget. Except for the one still searching - which would be me ;-)


----------



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

im starting to feel a little better like i notice things like the dr is slowly going away and my dp well i would say i really havent had that big of a deal with that ive taken some herbal med they seem to help or i think they are i went through a real bad strong dp/dr day then the next i started to feel better maybe the herbal meds or maybe im just in recovery


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

glimpses of imagination can be taken for granted.

things you want to are not a dream anymore. and you feel it.

you see it rationally and feel it emotionally.

no doomsday scenarios. you enjoy the moment as a part of travelling.

you are living again.


----------

